# Priorität einen Programms erhöhen, wie mach ich das?



## philo (25. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

sollte ich dazu in meiner main methode ein einen Thread anlegen, und von dem erhöhe ich dann die Priorität, oder kann ich in der main methode schon irgenwie sagen, dass alles mit bestimmter prirität ablaufen soll.

Wenn man die Prioität gesetzt hat, wirkt sich dass da nur auf die JVM aus oder bekommt auch die laufende VM (java.exe unter windows z.B.) eine höhere Priorität.

Habe gerade mal im TaskManager die Priority von javaw.exe auf Echtzeit gestellt und prompt ist es mir abgeschmiert- ist doch komisch oder?

Der Grund warum ich frage:

meine kleines Programm brauch laut Taskmanager rund 22 MB, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht viel mache. (Grafische oberfläche mit einem kleinen bildchen, sonst nix).

Mache mir halt sorgen, dass es auf langsameren Kisten als meiner langsamer läuft, deshalb will ich die Priorität etwas erhöhen.

gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit rauszufinden, was bei  mir 22 MB braucht? Meine Eclipse brauch nur 80 MB. Im vergleich zur leistungsfähigkeit ist das viel weniger.

Ciao
philo


----------



## Beni (25. Aug 2004)

1. Meines Wissens könntest du das höchstens über die JNI beeinflussen, aber da musst du eine zusätzliche Sprache wie C/C++ verwenden.

2. Die Java-VM braucht ja auch noch Platz, die verschlingt wohl einen Grossteil der 22 MB

3. Normalerweise sorgt das Betriebssystem schon dafür, dass die Progis genug CPU-Zeit haben. Persönliche hasse ich nichts mehr als Progis die meinen, sie wären so grausam wichtig, dass sie meinen Musikplayer alle Ressourcen stehlen...


----------



## meez (25. Aug 2004)

Nimm C...


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Aug 2004)

Die VM benötigt so einiges an Speicher.
Aber mit 22 MB meinst du doch den Arbeitsspeicher, und mit der Preorität  ist doch der Anteil an de CPU -leistung gemeint.
Also mach dir keine Sorgen  überall wo Java läuft wird auch dein Programm keine Probleme machen.


----------

